
Ask HN: Google's reCAPTCHA is very toxic, can you please stop using it? - trumped
Thanks. Because with my privacy addons, I cant solve it most of the time.
======
eindiran
Yeah. Even with the privacy aspect aside, I'm quite tired of tagging self-
driving car data for Waymo to use.

------
gus_massa
Is this a complain against HN or against the whole Internet?

